# Boot up selections, how to delete menu



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Guys

I just scored a windows 7 copy and installed it to my HDD on a different partition. Now everytime the computer boots up, I have a menu where I can select win7 or previous OS. I originally had XP on my C: then installed win on a separate partition... 

How do I disable that menu and have it to boot up with win 7


THanks


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 10, 2009)

Start menu type msconfig hit enter there is your boot options don't mess it up


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2009)

What jmcslob said. Just highlight the windows 7 option and click on Set as default and your good to go.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 10, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What jmcslob said. Just highlight the windows 7 option and click on Set as default and your good to go.



Ummm... it doesn't let me select any other option...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2009)

Alternatively, you can go into the BIOS and arrange the hard drives so that the hdd with Win7 installed boots up first and XP second. Then go back into msconfig and set the timeout period for 0 seconds. Id back shit up first just as a precautionary.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 10, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Alternatively, you can go into the BIOS and arrange the hard drives so that the hdd with Win7 installed boots up first and XP second. Then go back into msconfig and set the timeout period for 0 seconds. Id back shit up first just as a precautionary.



Thanks, but I only have one HDD into 4 partitions...


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 10, 2009)

I know there's a program out there (seen it in a forum) but can't seem to find it.... It was called Vista something....


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Give EasyBCD a try, it may work with Windows 7.

Have not tried it with Windows 7 but it works with Vista to alter the boot menu settings.

EDIT: Or you can use the one RaPiDo987 is talking about called VistaBootPro, both tools will do the same.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2009)

As far as I know, you wont be able to achieve what you want then. Since you have 4 partitions youll end up just having the boot loader screen to choose what OS you want to use. Most I can tell you is change the timeout from 30 seconds to like 5 seconds or even 2 if its allowed. That way you wont have to wait.


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you still have Windows XP and it's boot files on your C: partition?


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 10, 2009)

This is your problem (but says Windows 7 -- this image is from Google anyway)






And you don't want to see this menu again, right?

if so there's two ways.

One is to hide the Window, but it will remain hidden even if you install another OS:

Right Click "My Computer" > Properties > Advanced System Settings > Advanced > Startup and Recovery > Settings > Uncheck the "Time to Display list of Operating Systems", and click OK.

The other solution is to remove the old entry from the BootMenu:

Download and Install EasyBCD Beta 64 with Win7 Support.

Run EasyBCD > Add/Remove Entries > Manage Existing Entries > Remove the ones you don't want > Click Save.

That's it.


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

That will be helpful in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 10, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Start menu type msconfig hit enter there is your boot options don't mess it up



This is right its the easiest way to do, you do not need a cd or some other crap to just junk up your system


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

*Reefer86*
As you can see in the screenshot - he doesn't have any options under msconfig that might have solve his problem. 
If he would like to do it manually - I think he would have to delete Win XP boot files from hdd, but I'm not sure that it'd be enough though.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 10, 2009)

*More Help!!*

Sweet! So I decided to just format the XP partition and reinstall the Vista to my 3rd partition. THe only problem is that the Win7 is too small in size and I would like to merge the formated XP partiton (19.44GB) to the new Win7 partition (24.41gb) but don't know how...



Can someone please help?


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmm the Win7 partition seems to be a part an extended partition and the unallocated space isn't... Damn, I don't have any partitions like this right now, but maybe try to add the unallocated space to whole extended partition (C + D + E) and then try to extend the C itself. 

I don't know if you will be able to do so under Windows Disk Management, but you can try to do it from GPARTED boot cd. 

Let me know how it worked.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Fudge!!!!*

AHHH!!! I Totally F!@ my Back up partition!! I don't know what happened it it just deleted my Space partition.... All this for windows 7.....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 11, 2009)

And thats the reason i use a 1 hard drive per OS install. Sorry to hear man.


----------



## musek (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, sorry to hear that. But if you haven't overwritten anything, you can easily get it back with some data-recover program. Just put a fresh OS on a different hdd and scan your whole drive. 
Few years ago I've lost all my partitions and got back ~90GB from 110GB of data.

Good luck!


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Oct 11, 2009)

musek said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that. But if you haven't overwritten anything, you can easily get it back with some data-recover program. Just put a fresh OS on a different hdd and scan your whole drive.
> Few years ago I've lost all my partitions and got back ~90GB from 110GB of data.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks but I kinda deleted and reformatted the partition... 



> And thats the reason i use a 1 hard drive per OS install. Sorry to hear man.



I was actually in the market for a second HDD..... Too late now


----------



## musek (Oct 11, 2009)

*RaPiDo987*

If you haven't install anything on those partition you are still able to get most of the data back. Even if you formatted it or deleted the partitions!
Try _GetData Recover My Files_ software.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 11, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> I was actually in the market for a second HDD..... Too late now




I would buy that second HDD and use it for your backups, then you will still have them if your main HDD fails or gets formatted like you have done.

EDIT: As musek said I would give some recovery software a try, if you have anything important on your drive.


----------

